
Senator McCain calls for end-to-end encryption ban in the USA - k4jh
http://www.tomshardware.com/news/mccain-end-to-end-encryption-ban,31161.html
======
dragonwriter
And end-to-end encryption ban is a ban on data and computing security.

It also conflicts with a large number of existing laws and regulations which
either explicitly or effectively _require_ end to end encryption of cert a in
communications, such as HIPAA, so there should be some argument as to why all
of those are no longer needed if we are to even begin to consider such a ban.

------
sharemywin
What ever happened to those T-shirts with encryption source code on it?

[https://devopsbootcamp.osuosl.org/_images/rsa.jpg](https://devopsbootcamp.osuosl.org/_images/rsa.jpg)

We should start a campaign to send a 1000 or 10K depending on who cares that
much of them to McCain. I'd pay to $2 as part of a campaign.

------
draw_down
The guy who spent his whole life in the public sector has ideas about your
business model.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
No-one has any obligations to respect anybody else's "business model".

